# Kernelerstellung schlägt fehl... und noch vieles mehr...

## litux

Hallo Miteinander

Bin im Moment gerade am Verzweifeln!

Nachdem ich schon ein längeres Zeitchen Gentoo ohne Probleme (auf der gleichen Hardware) nutze habe ich mir die 2007.0 Install CD (r1) runtergeladen. 

Anschliessen habe ich mittels dieser install CD und der Anleitung nochmals installiert.  Den Kernel konnte ich auch Problemlos konfigurieren.

Dann noch schnell ein make && make modules_install eingetippt und schon kompiliert der Rechner den Kernel wie gewöhnlich, bis folgende Meldung erscheint:

```

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x82b19ee]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x82b3974]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x832c64f]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x832c797]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x832c7b5]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x80a9da3]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x80521c2]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x8368220]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x83689ab]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x8056333]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x830ef58]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x809c4b2]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd8)[0x40036838]

/usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1[0x8049d31]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-084c1000 r-xp 00000000 08:07 1156454    /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1

084c1000-084c6000 rw-p 00479000 08:07 1156454    /usr/libexec/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/cc1

084c6000-08760000 rw-p 084c6000 00:00 0          [heap]

40000000-4001a000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 2182674    /lib/ld-2.5.so

4001a000-4001b000 r--p 00019000 08:03 2182674    /lib/ld-2.5.so

4001b000-4001c000 rw-p 0001a000 08:03 2182674    /lib/ld-2.5.so

4001c000-4001d000 r-xp 4001c000 00:00 0          [vdso]

4001d000-40021000 rw-p 4001d000 00:00 0

40021000-40143000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 2182681    /lib/libc-2.5.so

40143000-40144000 r--p 00122000 08:03 2182681    /lib/libc-2.5.so

40144000-40146000 rw-p 00123000 08:03 2182681    /lib/libc-2.5.so

40146000-40fd6000 rw-p 40146000 00:00 0

40fd9000-40fe3000 r-xp 00000000 08:07 1873726    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

40fe3000-40fe4000 rw-p 00009000 08:07 1873726    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1

41000000-41021000 rw-p 41000000 00:00 0

41021000-41100000 ---p 41021000 00:00 0

bf9bd000-bf9d4000 rw-p bf9bd000 00:00 0          [stack]

fs/reiserfs/inode.c: In function 'reiserfs_init_locked_inode':

fs/reiserfs/inode.c:1393: internal compiler error: Aborted

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [fs/reiserfs/inode.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiserfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

Ähnliche Fehlermeldungen bekomme ich auch wenn ich z.B. eix oder vixie-cron emergen will.

Die Konsole gibt immer aus, dass der Bug nicht reproduzierbar seie. Die Meldung mit der "Memory map" kommt auch wieder.

Interessant ist auch, dass der Fehler nie an der genau gleichen Stelle während des kompilieren auftritt.

Ich habe über den Mittag dann memtest86 ca. 2 Stunden laufen lassen und der hat keinen einzigen Fehler gemeldet.

Die SATA 300GB Festplatte war bis jetzt immer in Ordnung.

Nach mehrmaligen Installieren habe ich dann aufgegeben, da der Fehler immer wieder auftrat.

Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter, kann mir einer Helfen? Gentoo war bis jetzt immer so treu zu mir!   :Confused: 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Grüsse lituxLast edited by litux on Mon May 21, 2007 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

du weist doch hoffentlich, das gentoo an sich versionslos ist, oder?

Oder wiso machst du eine neuinstallation?

----------

## manuels

hast du vielleicht die falsche architektur ausgewählt?

----------

## litux

Es ist mir schon bekannt dass gentoo versionslos ist. Ich wollte trotzdem neu installieren.

Einfach alles nochmal von vorne frisch installieren, nachdem man sämtliche Partitionen 

neu formatiert hat. Bei der letzten Installation hatte ich eher ein "Bastelgeschmäus" auf der

HD (ist jetzt mein Eindruck.. habe lieber alles sauber und korrekt auf der Festplatte).

Habe das stage3 Archiv mit x86 und i686 ausprobiert und es gehen beide nicht.

Zumindest glaube ich das daran nichts liegen kann, da bei beiden Archiven das gleiche Problem wieder auftrat.

In der make.conf habe ich die CHOST auch nicht geändert. 

Folgende C Flags habe ich schon ausprobiert, ohne eine Besserung zu sehen:

-march=prescott (Intel Pentium 4 Prescott, habe ich aus der example entnommen)

-march=pentium4 (Anstelle des Prescott)

-O2 (Standarteinstellung)

-pipe (Standarteinstellung)

EDIT: Habe die letzten beiden Einträge auf Rechtschreibefehler überprüft, hoffe das sie nun jeder lesen kann.   :Smile:   :Wink: Last edited by litux on Mon May 21, 2007 4:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## McEnroe

 *litux wrote:*   

> -march=prescott (Intel Pentium 4 Prescott, habe ich aus der example entnommen)
> 
> -march=pentium4 (anstelle des prescott.. gleicher fehler....)
> 
> -O2 (Standarteinstellung)
> ...

 

Das lässt das Portageherz höher schlagen, aber den Kernel interessieren CFlags nicht weiter. Da hast du nur die Wahl zwischen -O2 (Standard) und -Os (optimize for size; look out for broken compilers), welche du in der config festlegst.

----------

## WRadler

 *Quote:*   

> Interessant ist auch, dass der Fehler nie an der genau gleichen Stelle während des kompilieren auftritt.

 

Das ist das sichere Anzeichen eines Hardwarefehlers.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe über den Mittag dann memtest86 ca. 2 Stunden laufen lassen und der hat keinen einzigen Fehler gemeldet.
> 
> Die SATA 300GB Festplatte war bis jetzt immer in Ordnung.

 

Ich hatte auch mal die Hoffnung, dass memtest was bringt.

Der Fehler kann genausogut im Prozessor oder im Mainboard sitzen.

Ein Gentoo ist auf einem solchen System unzumutbar, weil man nur mit viel Glück etwas kompiliert bekommt.

(Das war der Grund, mich von meinem VIA Cyrix III Samuel zu trennen, in einem anderen Fall war eine hochwertige Soundkarte mit Designfehler das Problem.)

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter, kann mir einer Helfen?

 

Alle Hardwarekomponenten (auch sämtliche Einsteckkarten!) Stück für Stück ausbauen / austauschen, bis es funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

>  Gentoo war bis jetzt immer so treu zu mir!  

 

Lässt wohl nur dich ran?   :Laughing: 

----------

## litux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Gentoo ist auf einem solchen System unzumutbar, weil man nur mit viel Glück etwas kompiliert bekommt. 
> 
> 

 

Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht ganz. Auf welchem System ist Gentoo unzumutbar?

Zu meiner Hardware:

Mainboard: MSI Neo 875P

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 Prescott

GPU: HIS Excalibur X800 Pro IceQ II 

Speicher: Corsair TwinX DDR2-400 2x2x512MB (2GB instgesamt), 2.5-3-3-6

Festplatte: Samsung SATA I - 300GB, 20MB Cache

PCI: Netzwerkkarte, Pinnacle TV, Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 Live

Was soll da unzumutbar sein? Der gcc sollte doch auch mit so einer Hardware den Kernel und ebuilds ohne

Probleme kompilieren können. Das System ist nicht übertaktet und der CPU hat um die 60-70°C,

was beim Prescott normal ist, wie mir ein Informatiker gesagt hat.

Was ich noch festgestellt habe ist, dass mit den alten Kernelquellen (2.4) alles noch funktioniert.

(Habe die alten distfiles und snapshots auf dem zweitrechner gefunden.)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alle Hardwarekomponenten (auch sämtliche Einsteckkarten!) Stück für Stück ausbauen / austauschen, bis es funktioniert. 
> 
> 

 

Ich werde damit heute Abend beginnen, fals jemand noch einen anderen Tipp hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.   :Smile: 

CPU und Mainboard werde ich aber nicht austauschen können. Also demontiere ich mal alle PCI-Karten etc..

Grüsse litux

----------

## WRadler

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich verstehe deine Aussage nicht ganz. Auf welchem System ist Gentoo unzumutbar?
> 
> 

 

Auf einem System, das irgendwo so einen Fehler hat.

----------

## tgurr

Boote doch mal memtest von der Installations-CD und schau ob da nicht schon Fehler auftreten, nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn.

----------

## litux

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Boote doch mal memtest von der Installations-CD und schau ob da nicht schon Fehler auftreten, nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn.

 

Hab ich schon gemacht, wie im ersten Post beschriben. (Trotzdem danke für den Tipp   :Wink:  )

Von der CD memtest86 laufen lassen mache ich standartmässig, wenn ein Fehler in so einer Art entsteht. 

Werde morgen Anfangen jegliche Hardware zu entfernen, ob das was bringt, werde ich noch sehen.

----------

## tgurr

Hoppla tut mir leid, hatte ich glatt überlesen. Würde aber vielleicht dennoch mal einen anderen Speicher einbaun, falls du die Möglichkeit dazu hast.

----------

## obrut<-

ist irgendwas im system übertaktet? 

kühler verstaubt? 

elkos auf dem mainboard mit "dicken backen" (gewölbtem deckel)?

----------

## litux

Nix übertaktet, kühler ist sauber und läuft einwandfrei... alle hardware ausgetauscht. Vom Kollegen  neuen Prozi bekommen ( Speicher neu gekauft).

Ratet mal.... AAAAHHH.... gleicher Fehler! Mit neuem Prozessor und neuen Speicher. 

Die neuen Speicher habe ich dann gleich mal getestet. memtest zeigte X-Fehler an.. .die Speicher sind im eimer...

Kann das denn sein? Ich habe die Heute gerade erst gekauft... Bei den Alten zeigt er keinen Fehler an und die gehen auch nicht korrekt.

Ich frage mich langsam in was für einer "hoch entwickelten" Industriewelt wir leben? Ich fühle mich richtig verarscht.

Habe bei einem anderen PC schon mal neue Speicher gekauft, die von Anfang an schon kaputt waren. 

Nachdem der Verkäufer sie geprüft hatte und auch für defekt deklariert hatte, bekam ich neue.. DIE WAREN AUCH WIEDER KAPUTT... < (auch auf anderen Systemen)

Bin wirklich am verzweifeln. 

Anstatt diese blöden Deppen alla Hardware - Entwickler mal zusammen was einheitliches und stabiles auf den Markt bringen das auch funktioniert, 

bekämpfen sie sich lieber auf Industrieebene, um möglichst viel verdienen zu können. Wer ist der Geschädigte? Natürlich der Endanwender oder User. Der Mann, der auf solche Sachen 

angewiesen ist, dass sie Funktionieren und damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen will (Bei einer eigenen kleinen Firma z.B. Buchhaltung mit PC).

Ich kann mir doch nicht leisten stundenweise Zeit zu investieren, nur das der PC einigermassen läuft. Und glaubt mir mit Windows habe ich genug Schwierigkeiten gehabt.. 

und ein Depp alla Fäterchen am PC bin ich nun wirklich nicht!

Verzeiht, wenn ich ein bisschen ausraste.. aber ich mache das Spiel auch schon einige Jahre lang mit und REIN GAR NIX funktioniert. Weder auf Windows, MacOS oder Linux so wie es sollte. 

Und auch wenn es nur daran liegt, das es mich immer mit defekter Hardware trifft. Auch wenn des so ist kann ich nicht damit leben. 

Wenn ich was kaufe habe ich auch das Recht dazu, dass dieses Produkt, dass ich kaufe auch korrekt funktioniert.

ADEE Linux, Windows und allgemeine Elektronikwelt.. 

Ich mach jetzt erst mal Ferien auf den Alpen. Diese s****** kapitalistische Welt geht mir langsam am A**** vorbei. Total destruktiv...

PS: Ihr seit echt tolle und hilfsbereite Leute! Ich danke euch allen die mir mit Linux geholfen haben. Dieser Post soll keine Beleidigung an euch sein und ist eher allgemein zu verstehen   :Smile: 

----------

## obrut<-

solange man nicht gerade schrott kauft (no name ware etc), ist die quote defekter hardware nicht sonderlich hoch. kann zwar immer mal passieren, ist aber eher die ausnahme. wenn man beim einbau allerdings nicht sonderlich aufpasst, kann man neue hardware mit einem einzigen griff ins jenseits befördern. es reicht schon aus ein ram-modul anzufassen ohne sich vorher zu erden oder den pc vom netz zu nehmen und die kondensatoren zu entladen.

----------

## 76062563

 *litux wrote:*   

> ... alle hardware ausgetauscht...

 

Auch das Mainboard? Das hätte ich jetzt am ehesten im Verdacht.

----------

## tgurr

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Auch das Mainboard? Das hätte ich jetzt am ehesten im Verdacht.

 

Guter Punkt, aber das muss nichtmal sein. Auch in der heutigen Zeit gibt es leider durchaus noch Kompatibilitätsprobleme Mainboard<->Speicher.

----------

## 76062563

Klar muss es nicht sein, aber ich hatte schon den Fall, dass der Speicher in Ordnung war, memtest aber trotzdem tonnenweise Fehler gebracht hat. Im Endeffekt hatte der Controller auf dem Mainboard 'nen Schuss. Da kann man natürlich Speicher tauschen wie man lustig ist und es bringt nichts.   :Wink: 

----------

## litux

Erden tu ich mich immer. Doch was meinst du mit Kondensatoren entladen? Wie kann ich denn manuell die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard entladen?    :Rolling Eyes: 

Zu der Qualität der gekauften Hardware, meist waren en Corsair, Kingston, MSI, ASUS, Intel etc.. 

Von "noname" Produzenten habe ich meist nichts gekauft.

Das Mainboard konnte ich noch nicht austauschen. Ist demfall noch das einzigste was bleibt. Es sei denn es ist doch ein Software Bug...

----------

## Anarcho

 *obrut<- wrote:*   

> solange man nicht gerade schrott kauft (no name ware etc), ist die quote defekter hardware nicht sonderlich hoch. kann zwar immer mal passieren, ist aber eher die ausnahme. wenn man beim einbau allerdings nicht sonderlich aufpasst, kann man neue hardware mit einem einzigen griff ins jenseits befördern. es reicht schon aus ein ram-modul anzufassen ohne sich vorher zu erden oder den pc vom netz zu nehmen und die kondensatoren zu entladen.

 

Die Teile sind stabiler als man denkt. So wie ich mit den Teilen umgehe wundert es mich das hier überhaupt ne kiste läuft.

Ich habe schon Diskettenlaufwerke im laufenden Betrieb eingebaut und dabei den RAM aus der Verankerung gedrückt -> Rechner abgestürtzt. Dann RAM wieder reingesteckt und geht wieder. Auch schonmal nen Kurzschluss (beim gleichen Diskettenlaufwerk) hat der Rechner unbeschadet überstanden. Und geerdet habe ich mich nie.

Und nein, hier ist noch kein einziges Teil beim Einbau hopps gegangen.

----------

## obrut<-

 *litux wrote:*   

> Erden tu ich mich immer. Doch was meinst du mit Kondensatoren entladen? Wie kann ich denn manuell die Kondensatoren auf dem Mainboard entladen?   
> 
> ...

 

netzteil ausschalten und dann den einschaltknopf drücken. die lüfter springen ganz kurz an und der saft aus den elkos ist weg

@ anarcho:

muss ja nicht gleich jeder pech haben.  :Wink: 

n bekannter von mir hat was ram angeht mehr glück als verstand. 3mal hat der kerl ram verkehrt herum eingebaut und den pc gestartet. einmal hats dabei nen masse-kontakt des moduls gegrillt. der kontakt war nur noch ein schwarzes etwas. es sind aber alle rams intakt geblieben.  :Rolling Eyes: 

bei ordentlichen netzteilen ist n kurzer nicht so schlimm. pc geht aus und nach ein paar sekunden kann man ihn wieder einschalten. wenn das netzteil bei sowas aber nicht abschaltet, ists natürlich eventuell unangenehm. habe bisher aber solche netzteile noch nicht "getroffen".

trotz alledem lasse ich lieber etwas vorsicht walten bevor ich hardware doppelt kaufe.

----------

